# Water Softener Choices



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Mar 17, 2011)

At one point there was a water softener in my basement, but for an unknown reason it was taken out.  I am on a well and septic; water is fairly hard, measured at 250 ppm (15(gpg).

I would like to add a water softener again, but the choices and info at local stores such as Lowes, Menards, Sears, etc leaves something to be desired.

The house has a kitchen and three bathrooms, but at present only me living in it.  Gas water heater.  No dishwashers or whirlpools, though I do shower daily, sometimes more in summer.

Any comments from knowledgeable people about brands known for quality, features or other issues to look for are greatly appreciated!

Then will begin the fun of deciphering the maze of copper and galvanized iron piping.

Thanks,

vince


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 17, 2011)

I highly recommend the Fleck 5600M.  M stands for metered.  It has a water meter built in that counts gallons so the unit won't backwash until it needs to.  It will save you a lot of salt.

I never recommend anything smaller than a 1 cu ft unit.  This would work great for you.

I do sell softeners if your interested.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Mar 17, 2011)

Interesting...

I'll send you a pm, but am also interested in any other replies as well.

Thanks!

vince


----------



## Redwood (Mar 21, 2011)

Good Unit SpeedBump!

One thing for sure 1victorianfarmhouse You want to avoid the units made by Culligan, Kinetico, and a few others as they use proprietary parts that limit your repair options.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Redwood!  I didn't know that they used proprietary parts in their systems, though I'm always suspicious of their business model.  I'm in contact with Speedbump about a system, just need to see if it will fit.

vince


----------

